# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  بحث حول رجعية العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي

## هيثم الفقى

بحث حول رجعية العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي


...اعداد :محمد علي محمد ربابعة 
________________________________________
جامعة آل البيت 
كلية الدراسات الفقهية والقانونية


رجعية العقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي

اعداد :محمد علي محمد ربابعة




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مقدمة
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه أجمعين
أما بعد:
لقد جاء الإسلام بتشريع صالح لكل زمان ومكان ويوفر الراحة والامان للبشرية
ولمن يحملون التابعية للدولة الاسلاميه،بحيث يكون العدل والمساواة هو المتحقق
في الدولة الاسلامية. وانطلاقا من هذا الهدف السامي قرر نظام العقوبات المستمد من الشريعة الاسلامية جملة من المبادئ التي تضمن تحقيق هذا الهدف
1: مبدأ العصمة في الدين والمال
2: مبدا لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص
ومحور حديثنا سيكون على هذا المبدأ،وهو يعبر عنه بشرعية العقوبة ،فليس للقاضي في الدولة الاسلامية ان يحكم بهواه او لصالح شخص معين ومما يدل على هذا المبدأ قوله تعالى وما( كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ) والقاعدة الشرعية في هذا الباب واضحة جلية وهي لا( حكم لأفعال العقلاء قبل ورود الشرع ومن) هنا فمبدأ الشرعية من المبادئ الاساسية في التشريع الجنائي الاسلامي
ويترتب على مبدأ الشرعية أثرين مهمين هما:
1: عدم رجعية القوانين الجنائية.
2: عدم توسع القاضي في تفسير النصوص الجنائية.
وما يهمنا هنا هو الاثر الاول،وهو عنوان بحثنا.

منهج كتابة البحث:
ومنهجي في البحث هو الاعتماد على كتب القانون تحديد المصطلح لأنهم هم أهل الاختصاص ومن عندهم جاءنا هذا المبدأ ابتداء ثم رجعت إلى الكتاب المحدثين الذين بحثوا هذه النظرية أمثال الاستاذ عبد القادر عودة والدكتور فتحي البهنسي وغيرهم كما أنني رجعت إلى بعض كتب التراث للإطلاع على بعض المسائل المتعلقة في البحث ككتب الفقه والحديث. وقد حاولت الترجيح بين الاراء بناء على اعتبارات منطقية ومعتمدا على الاثار المروية وأسباب النزول.
لقد قسمت هذا البحث الى مقدمة وفصلين وخاتمة ،الفصل الاول بعنوان التعريف بمبدأ عدم الرجعية والاستثناءات الواردة عليه ،وفيه مبحثان الاول بعنوان(التعريف بمبدأ عدم الرجعية)،أما الثاني فبعنوان (الاستثناءات الواردة على مبدأ عدم الرجعية).أما الفصل الثاني فبعنوان (مبدأ عدم الرجعية وموقف الشريعة الاسلامية منه والاستثناءات الواردة عليه)،وفيه ثلاثة مباحث أما الاول بعنوان (مبدأ عدم الرجعية وموقف الشريعة الاسلامية منه) ، وأما الثاني فكان بعنوان( الاستثناءات الواردة على مبدأ عدم الرجعية في الشريعة الاسلامية),وأما المبحث الثالث فكان بعنوان (الامثلة على الاستثناءات على مبدأ الشرعية في الشريعة الاسلامية).
أدبيات البحث:
لم أجد بحثأ قد تناول هذا الموضوع بشكل منفصل ولكن الباحثين في التشريع الجنائي الاسلامي أغلبهم يذكر هذا المبدأ كمبحث من مباحث كتابه أمثال الدكتور أحمد فتحي بهنسي في كتابه العقوبة ، والاستاذ عبد القادر عوده في كتابه النافع (التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي).سائلا الله تعالى أن يكون في ميزان حسناتنا وميزان حسنات من أرشدنا إلى طرق أبواب العلوم المتعلقة بالشريعة . 
مشكلة البحث :
أن نظهر للعالم أن الإسلام والنظام العقابي فيه على غاية من الترتيب والنظام والدقة بحيث انه قد سبق النظم الجنائية الحديثة إلى الكثير من القضايا المهمة من حيث العدالة والنظام ومراعاة متطلبات العصر الذي يوجد فيه النظام العقابي الإسلامي ومراعاة المصلحة للجماعة .ومنها هذه المسألة وهي مسألة تنازع القوانين من حيث الزمان .
الفصل الأول
التعريف بمبدأ عدم رجعية العقوبة والاستثناءات الواردة عليه

المبحث الأول
التعريف بمبدأ عدم الرجعية
هذا المصطلح مصطلح قانوني ولم يعرفه علماء الشريعة قديما،ودخل الى علماء
التشريع المحدثين في العصور الحديثة التي يمكن أن نسميها عصور التقنين ومسايرة التشريع
الغربي،وهذا المصطلح يعني أن( القانون الجديد ينص على سريان أحكامه على الحوادث
التي سبقت صدوره) .
هذا الكلام يعني أن الحكم يسري على الجرائم أو القضايا التي ارتكبت قبل نفاده وتمامه ،ويمكن أن نجد البحث في هذا الموضوع عند القانونيين عندما يبحثون مسألة تنازع القوانين من حيث الزمن. 
ومعنى رجعية القوانين السابق ( أن القانون الجديد ينص على سريان أحكامه على الحوادث التي سبقت صدوره).وبمفهوم المخالفة فإن عدم الرجعية تعني أن القانون الجديد لا تسري أحكامه على ما سبق من الحوادث.
أين نجد هذا الموضوع عند القانونيين؟
يبحث هذا الموضوع عند القانونيين في مسألة تنازع القوانين من حيث الزمن وهناك نظريتين في الموضوع هما النظرية التقليدية والنظرية الحديثة ولا مجال لبحثيهما لأنهما ليسا موضوعنا.
مبدأ رجعية القوانين غير معمول به في معظم البلدان ، ولا يعمل به إلا حينما يلجأ المشرعون الوضعيون إلى تقريره استجابة للمناخ الاجتماعي الناتج عن عدم الارتياح عن القواعد القانونية الماضية ولا عن الأوضاع المترتبة عليها، وكثيرا ما يحصل هذا في المراحل الثورية من أجل تغيير أوضاع قديمة وإرساء أسس اجتماعية متقدمة.
وفي بعض الدول التي يعطى للمشرع الحق في جعل القوانين ذات أثر رجعي يجب أن لا تكون في القوانين الجزائية وأن ينص عليها صراحة .
أما في الدول التي تعطي المشرع الحق في النص على رجعية القوانين تنص على أن رجعية القانون لا تكون في القوانين الجزائية وذلك كي لا يتناقض القانون مع قاعدة( لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص) .
لكن القانونيين لا يقررونه في الغالب الا في ما سبق من الحالات بل يجعلون للقانون أثرا مباشرا ولتعريف الأثر المباشر نقول هو أن( القانون الجديد له أثر مباشر أي يسري ابتداء من يوم نفاذه وليس له أثر رجعي).
وهذا منصوص عليه في النظرية التقليدية و الحديثة لتنازع القوانين ويعود السبب في موقف المشرع من هذا الأمر إلى اعتبارات هي : 
1-اعتبارات منطقية لأن الأصل في القانون أن يتوجه إلى المستقبل فلا يعقل أن يتوجه إلى الماضي ومعنى ذلك أنه ألزم الأفراد بقانون لا يستطيعون القيام به لأنه غير موجود.
2-اعتبارات قائمة على العدالة فليس من العدل أن يعاقب القانون على فعل كان مباحا.
3-اعتبارات عملية لأن مبدأ عدم الرجعية يعتبر ضمانة لحقوق الأفراد وعاملا مهما من عوامل استقرار المجتمع والطمأنينة والثقة.

المبحث الثاني

الاستثناءات الواردة على مبدأ عدم الرجعية في النظرية التقليدية والحديثة في القانون
1-حالة النص الصريح
2-حالة وجود قانون جنائي أصلح للمتهم في القانون الجديد
3-حالة وجود قانون تفسيري صدر لتفسير قانون سبقه لأنه يعد جزءا من القانون الأخير
4-حالة مخالفة القوانين المتعلقة بالآداب العامة والنظام العام 
هذه الاستثناءات نصت عليها النظرية التقليدية، ولكن النظرية الحديثة كان لها موقف منها فلم توافق عليها جميعا ،فهي توافق النظرية التقليدية في الاستثناءين الأوليين مبررة رجعية القوانين التفسيرية على أساس ما لها من صفة خاصة ناشئة عن تحول المشرع إلى مجرد مفسر للقانون فتكون رجعيتها بالنسبة لما لم يفصل فيه من القوانين، ولكنها تخالف النظرية التقليدية في حالة مخالفة القوانين المتعلقة بالنظام العام والآداب فعلى حين أن النظرية التقليدية تعتبر هذا استثناء وتقرر رجعيتها، فالنظرية الحديثة لا تقرر رجعيتها لأنها داخلة تحت القوانين الجنائية، التي ينعقد الإجماع على اعتبارها قاعدة عامة لا يجوز مخالفتها .
كذلك النظرية الحديثة تخالف التقليدية في حالة وجود قانون تفسيري أصلح للمتهم بحيث لا تعتبره مبررا للقول برجعية القانون لأن تنفيذ العقوبة لا يتم إلا بصدور حكم وليس بارتكاب الجرم، فإذا صدر القانون بعد ارتكاب الجرم وقبل صدور الحكم القضائي وكان الحكم القضائي فيه تخفيف للعقا ب فإنه يسري بما له من أثر مباشر . 
والخلاف قد يرى لفظيا إلا أننا عند التدقيق نرى أن الثمرة من الخلاف تظهر فيما اذا حكم المتهم بقضية وسجن وبعدها بسنوات عدل القانون لصالحه فعلى حسب النظرية التقليدية يجب أن يتغير الحكم وعلى الثانية لا يجب.

الفصل الثاني
رجعية القوانين وموقف الشريعة الإسلامية منه، والاستثناءات الواردة عليه
المبحث الاول
الفقه الإسلامي لم يعرف هذه النظرية بالمصطلح الموجود عند فقهاء القانون وان كانت المحتوى موجودا في الفقه الإسلامي منذ نزول الوحي على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فالشريعة الإسلامية سبقت القوانين الوضعية في هذا المبدأ لما فيه من العدل والمنطق، وما حمل الفقهاء المعاصرون على هذه التسمية وإدخالها إلى الفقه الإسلامي إلا مسايرة القوانين الوضعية،إما من باب المقارنة والدفاع عن الإسلام أو من باب التأثر بالفقه الغربي لا سيما إذا كان معظم من كتبوا في التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي على نحو قانوني هم رجال قانون أو رجال أمن.
وجود هذا المبدأ في الفقه الإسلامي كثير فلا بد من تتبع آيات الأحكام وأسباب نزولها للتعرف على وجود هذه النظرية في الشريعة الإسلامية.

الأدلة على وجود المبدأ في الفقه الاسلامي:
1- استقراء آيات القرآن الكريم يدل على أن الشريعة قد طبقت هذا المبدا
2- قوله تعالى ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء الا ما قد سلف) فالله تعالى قد حرم نكاح زوجة الاب بعد أم كان ذلك جائزا في الجاهلية واستثنى منه ما قد سلف وانتهى،ووجه الدلالة قوله تعالى (إلا ما قد سلف).
3- حرم الله تعالى لجمع بين الاختين في عصمة واحدة واستثنى من ذلك ما تم قبل تقرير هذا التحريم فقال تعالى وأن تجمعوا بين الاختين الا ما قد سلف )(النساء22 ) 
4- قوله تعالى وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا) ( ووجه الدلالة من الاية ان الاحكام لا تثبت الا بالشرع خلافا للمعتزلة الذين قالوا انها تثبت بالعقل.
5_ قوله تعالى(عفا الله عما سلف ومن عاد فينتقم الله منه والله عزيز ذو انتقام ) 
6-قوله تعالى(قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف وإن يعودوا فقد مضت سنة الاولين) 
7-قاعدة تقرر أن لا تكليف شرعا إلا بفعل ممكن مقدور للمكلف معلوم له علما يحمله على امتثاله) 
8-(لا حكم لأفعال العقلاء قبل ورود النص) 
9-لم يرد في الاثار أن النمبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عاقب على أي جريمة حدثت قبل نزول النصوص .



المبحث الثاني

الاستثناءات الوار دة على مبدأ عدم رجعية القوانين

ان هذه الاستثناءات موجودة في النظرية التقليدية لتنازع القوانين من حيث الزمان وفي النظرية الحديثة أيضا والعلماء المسلمون حاولوا استقراء هذه النظرية في الايات القرآنية كي يثبتوا ان الشريعة الاسلامية قد سبقت القوانين الوضعية في العدالة مثل مبدأ عدم الرجعية ووجدوا انها تنطبق على معظم الاحكام الا في مواطن معينة منها :
الاستثناء الاول:
سريان التشريع العقابي على الماضي إذا كان في صالح المتهم ، ويترتب على ذلك مايلي :
أ‌- ان كان التشريع الجيد يشدد العقوبة على الفعل فلا يطبق على الجاني المرتكب للفعل في ظل تشريع سابق يتضمن عقوبة أخف.
ب‌- إذا صدر القانون الاصلح للمتهم بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الحكم فيه نهائيا طبق هذا التشريع على الفعل الذي ارتكب في ظل التشريع القديم0
ت‌- إذا صدر بعد الحكم النهائي يجعل الفعل الذي عوقب عليه الجاني غبر معاقب عليه ويوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره .
ولكن يجب أن نعرف أن هذا الاستثناء لا يمكن ان نوجده الا في جراء التعزير لا سيما اذا عرفنا أن التشريع قد استقر في الحدود والقصاص وإن كان بعضص الباحثين قد زعم أنه تحقق وذلك عند قوله تعالى ) يا ايها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والنثى بالانثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف واداء اليه باحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى عليكم بعدذ لك فله عذاب عظيم) ، هذا لأنه في الجاهلية كان يفاضل بين الناس بحسب قدرهم فلما نزلت هذالاية الغي هذا التفاضل ، ولكن عند التأمل بهذا القول نجد أنه غير صحيح ذلك أن أعراف الجاهلية قبل الاسلام ليست شرعا لنا حتى نقول أن الشريعة راعت الاصلح للجاني بين التشريعين فلا يثبت هذا المبدأ الا في التشريع الواحد. 
الاستثناء الثاني:
الجر ائم الخطيرة التي تهم الامن أو النظام العام ، وأمثالها جرائم القذف والظهار وهي من المختلف فيها بين الفقهاء المعاصرون ونذكر براي المدرسة الحديثة أن هذه الجرائم لا تعد فيها رجعية القوانين على اعتبار انها تمس النظام العام بدليل أن الاجماع منعقد على ان جرائم الجنايات لا يطبق عليها مبدأ رجعية القوانين ، وكلامهم لا ينطبق على جريمة القذف والظهار لأنها ليست جنايات.






المبحث الثالث
بيان الأمثلة التي استدلوا بها
1-القذف:
اعتمد الذين قالوا ان جريمنة القذف من الاستثناءات على مبدأ عدم الرجعية والحجة في ذلك أن جريمة القذف طبقت قبل نزول التحريم ، وذلك بناء على قولهم أنه نزل بمناسبة حادثة الإفك وفي المسالة خلاف ّإذيقول بعض الفقهاء انه نزل بمناسبة حادثة الافك، بينما يرى البعض الاخر أنها نزلت قبل حادثة الافك وعلى الرأي الثاني يكون حكم هذه الجريمة مستثنى من قاعدة( عدم رجعية القوانين) .
وعلى هذا الرأي معظم الباحثين لحديث يرويه أصحاب الحديث والتفسير في نزول قوله (والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة) ،والحديث هو: عن عائشة قالت لما نزل عذري قام النبي(صلىلله عليه وسلم )على المنبر فذكر ذاك وتلا ـتعني القرآن فلما نزل من المنبر أمر بالرجلين فضربوا احدهم) وبما رواه الطبري يقال:قالت عائشة رميت بما رميت به وانا غافلة فبلغني بعد ذلك فبينما رسول الله عندي جالس إذاوحي اليه وكان إذا أوحي اليه أخذه كهيئة السبات وأنه قد أوحي اليه وهو جالس عندي ثم استوى جالسا يمسح عن وجهه وقال يا عائشة أبشري ، قالت فقلت بحمد الله لا بحمدك فقرأ ( ان الذين يرمون المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات حتى بلغ اولئك مبرؤون مما يقولون) .
وهناك رأي نقله القرطبي أن الآية نزلت بسبب القذف عموما لا في تلك النازلة خاصة أي في قصة الافك والرأي الاول أولى بالقبول واختاره الطبري .
لكن عند التدقيق نجد هناك وجها آخر للقول أن واقعة عقوبة القذف قد تستثنى من المبدأفلا يطبق فيها مبدأ عدم الرجعية و هو أن عقوبة القذف لم تطبق الا بعد أن بين الله تعالى عقوبة القاذف وحكمه وهو رأي من قال أن أهل الافك لم يحد منهم أحد ،علاوة على أن العلماء بعضهم قال أن نزول آية الافك كان بعد أن بين الله حكم القذف .

وعلى ما يبدو أن الراجح هو القول أن آية القذف التي بينت حده نزلت في شأن عائشة رضي الله عنها وعليه فإن عقوبة القذف من العقوبات المستثناة من هذا المبدأ لثبوت جلد الذين خاضوا بعرضها.

2-حد قطع الطريق:
هذا مما أورده في الاستثناء من عدم رجعية العقوبة لانها من الجرائم الخطيرة والدليل عليها قولة تعالى: ( إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون اللة ورسولة ويسعون في الارض فسادا أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا أو تقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف أو ينفوا من الارض * ذلك لهم خزي في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم * الا الذين تابوا من قبل ان تقدروا عليهم * فأعلموا ان اللة غفور رحيم ) فمن قال يقول الجمهور على ان الآية نزلت في المحاربين عامة قال أن الآية تدل على حد الحرابة ليس من الاستثناءات ذلك لأنة لم يدل دليل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نفذ الحكم قبل ورود النص الذ ي يحرمة ويبين عقوبتةتكون تنفيذ هذه العقوبة قد جاء بعد ورود آية الحرابة.
وأما الذين قالوا ان هذة الآية نزلت في الذين ارتدوا زمن النبي صلى الله 
عليه وسلم واستاقوا الإبل فأمر بهم الرسول صلى اللة علية وسلم فقطعت أيدهم وأرجلهم وسملت عيونهم – فقالوا ان هذة الجريمة استثنائية على اعتبار ان تنفيذ الحكم من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قبل نزول آية الحرابة وهوة ما يعرف بقصة العرنين .
ولكن لو كانت هذة الواقعة سببا لنزول ألآية لطبق النص على كل من سبق وقطع الطريق ,
فليس من المعقول أن تخلوا مكة وماحولها من قطع الطريق , فالراجح ان هذا ليس سبب النزول .
ويؤيده ما رواة ابن جرير ان ألآية نزلت عتابا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمل أعينهم كما سملوا أعين الراعي فكانت ألآية تحريما للمثلة . فيدل على أن النبي صلى علية وسلم قد عاقبهم تعزيرا أو قصاصا .
3- الظهار:
أدعى بعض الباحثين أن كفارة الظهار من المستثنيات من مبدأ عدم رجعية العقوبة , بدليل أنه لم تقع العقوبةإالابعد وقوع الفعل , او بمعنى آخر كانت الكفارة على جريمة سبقت نزول الآية الكريمة , وقد جاءة في سبب نزول الآية الكريمة ما رواة ابو داوود عن خويلة بنت مالك بن ثعلبة قالت ظاهر مني زوجي أوس بن الصامت فجأت النبي صلى الله علية وسلم أشكوا الية,ورسول اللة صلى اللة علية وسلم يجادلني فية ويقول ( اتق اللة فأنة ابن عمك , فما برحت حتى نزل القرآن ) , ( قد سمع اللة قول التي تجادلك في زوجها .....الى الفرض ).
وفي رواية عائشة أنها قالت أن جميلة كانت تحت أوس بن الصامت وكان رجلا لمسم فكان اذا اشتد ألمه ظاهر من امرأته فأنزل الله تعالى كفارة الظهار )،وظاهر أسباب النزول أنه يرجع في كفارة الظهار أو يكون لها أثر رجعي مما يستدعي القول أنها ليست واقعة تحت ما يسمى لمبدأ عدم رجعية القوانين .
لكن هناك قول عند بعض المحدثين أن مبدأ عدم الرجعية مطلق , لأن كفارة الظهار انما هي أمر تعبدي وليس عقوبة ,فلا تعتبر من الاستثناءات , وهو الصحيح فان هذا احتمل اثما في الظهار من زوجتة ,وتترتب عليها عدم حل قربانها ,فجعل هذة الكفارة سببا في اباحة وطئ الزوجة ومعاشرتها.ثم إن الجريمة ليست من الجرائم الخطيرة التي تمس أمن المجتمع.


















الخاتمة
1- النتائج:
1- أن مبدأ عدم الرجعية في العقوبة, هو مبدا قانوني حديث بهذا الاصطلاح ناتج بالالتزام عن مبدا (شرعية العقوبة )الذي يقضي بأن (لاجريمة ولاعقوبة الا بنص )وأن الشريعة الاسلامية قد سبقت اليةمن حيث التطبيق.
2- أن مبدأ عدم الرجعية يبحث في القوانين الوضعية تحت مشكلة تنازع القوانين من حيث الزمان ,وهناك نظريتين في حل هذة المشكلة النظرية التقليدية والحديثة ,وكلتاهما اعتمدتا على هذا المبدأ.
3- أن هناك استثنائين في الشريعة على هذا:
1-إذا كان القانون الجديد في مصلحة المتهم.
2--إذا كان يتعلق بأمن المجتمع وعليه ثلاث أمثلة هي عقوبات الظهار والقذف والحرابة ،أما عقوبة الحرابة والظهار فقد خلصت إلى أنها ليست من المستثنيات لأن جريمة الظهار يغلب عليها الجانب التعبدي واما جريمة الحرابة لأنه لم يثبت أنها نزلت في العرنيين خاصة ورجحت أن عقوبة العرنيين كانت قصاصا وتعزيرا ولم تكن حد
2- التوصيات:

1-أن يعاد صياغة كتب الشريعة وفقاً للمبادئ القانونية الحديثة والتبويب بحسبها ليسهل على طلاب العلم الوصول الى المعلومات الفقهية باسلوب عصري نثبت للعالم أن لدينا أرقى قانون عرفته البشرية وهو من الثوابت في التطبيق لكنه صالح لكل عصر.
2- أن يعاد ترتيب كتب الفقه القديمة والتخلص من الحواشي والشروح المملة. 

المصادر والمراجع 

1) القرآن الكريم 
2) أبو داوود:سنن أبي داود \دار الكتب العلمية\ط1\2001
3) بخاري\المسند الصحيح الجامع لسنن النبي وأقواله وأفعاله\\ت\محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي\دار الريان\1986
4) بهنسي:دأحمد فتحي- السياسة الجنائية في الشريعة الاسلامية – مكتبة دار العروبة – 1965
5) بهنسي :د:أحمد فتحي – العقوبة في الفقه الاسلامي دراسة فقهية متحررة – دار الرائد العربي – 1979
6) بهنسي د أحمد فتحي - الموسوعة الجنائية في الفقه الاسلامي – دار النهضة العربية – 1991
7) داود:أبوداود سنن أبو داوود_ ت:كمال الحوت/مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية/ط1/1988 
8) السايس محمد علي\السبكي عبد اللطيف\كرسون:محمد\تفسير آيات الاحكام\تحقيق:حسن سماحي سويدان دار ابن كثير\،دار القادر

8- سعيد: نبيل ابراهيم – المدخل الى القانونية – الدار الجامعية للطباعة والنشر – بدون تاريخ أو طبعة 
9- القرطبي:محمد بن أحمد بن فرح\الجامع لأحكام لالقرآن\بدون دار نشر

10- الطبري.محمدابن جرير\جامع البيان في ـتأؤيل آي القرآن ج6 /119

11-عبد الله: د محمد محمود – المدخل الى علم القانون أو النظرية العامة للقانون – مطبوعات جامعة دمشق 1996
12-عاني:د محمد شلال فقه العقوبات في الشريعة الاسلامية -بدون دار نشر -1998
13عتيبة: مستشار محمد بهجت- محاضرات في الفقه الجنائي الاسلامي لطلبة معهد الدراسات الاسلامية – مطبعة المدني – المؤسسة العربية السعودية بمصر - 1980 
14-كيرة : د حسن – المدخل الى علم القانون – منشأة المعارف بالاسكندرية –الطبعة السادسة 1993

منقول للفائدة

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ...*

----------

